# Review: Borla Cat-Back for E46 325



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Guess that just means I'll have to lower the car a little more to compensate for it... :eeps: :angel:


One upgrade sparks another? Terrible. Just terrible.

So I'm thinking of getting a CAI...

:angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> One upgrade sparks another? Terrible. Just terrible.
> 
> So I'm thinking of getting a CAI...
> 
> :angel:


Well no.... since I have coilovers.... I can just re-adjust as necessary.... 

but then... I too am considering a CAI.... :eeps:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

jgrgnt said:


> My guess is that Borla uses the same unit to cover all models.
> 
> It's been a while since I drove one, but I'm pretty sure the ZHP still sounds considerably more aggressive than my 325 with the Borla. But I suppose that's understandable since I'm down a half-liter in displacement.
> 
> ...


Ok, so if I have this right:

1) I can buy a Borla for a ZHP,
2) it will be quieter than the stock ZHP exhaust,
3) will weigh less
4) and generate more power?!?

If so, I gotta get one of these!


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Guys,

For the first batch of mufflers only, all Bimmerfest members will get special introductory pricing. Afterall, if it wasn't for you guys this system wouldn't even exist!

Please email us direct if you are interested in a Borla and we will contact you when the systems are available. There is no commitment, you will just be notified when the systems come in and are ready to ship. You can decide then if you want to go forward with the purchase or not.

Interested? Just email us at [email protected] and put "E46 325/330 Borla" in the subject line. Include your name, your car model and year and of course your contact information (phone, email or both.)

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> For the first batch of mufflers only, all Bimmerfest members will get special introductory pricing. Afterall, if it wasn't for you guys this system wouldn't even exist!


:thumbup:

Do you know about when they'll be ready to go? I've been approached by a few people already. :eeps:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Do you know about when they'll be ready to go? I've been approached by a few people already. :eeps:


Same here. Looks like this is going to be a hot item.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :madrazz: :slap:
> 
> so when are you gonna buy me one?


I'll trade you my camera for your exhaust.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I'll trade you my camera for your exhaust.


Sure... I don't have much use for my stock exhaust... when do you want to go up to Borla to pick it up?


----------



## e46fest (Feb 22, 2004)

jgrgnt said:


> Same here. Looks like this is going to be a hot item.


Odd request...

Could you measure the distance between the ground and the muffler? I have a steep driveway and the rear almost scrapes with the stock muffler.

Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

e46fest said:


> Odd request...
> 
> Could you measure the distance between the ground and the muffler? I have a steep driveway and the rear almost scrapes with the stock muffler.
> 
> Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


The distance from the ground to the rear-most portion of the tip is 22cm (~8.75 inches).

I'll try to get some sound clips from outside the car later today.

Michael


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Okay, for those who are interested, I recorded the exhaust note from outside the car.

I used the internal mic on my PowerBook G4 this time around. I placed the laptop about four feet back and to the left of the exhaust. Car was warm, outside temp was 59 degrees F.

This was originally a full-quality AIFF, reconverted to 192k MP3:

[~800k file] http://homepage.mac.com/jgrgnt/storage/borla/BorlaOutside.mp3

Michael


----------



## e46fest (Feb 22, 2004)

jgrgnt said:


> The distance from the ground to the rear-most portion of the tip is 22cm (~8.75 inches).
> 
> I'll try to get some sound clips from outside the car later today.
> 
> Michael


Muffler, right, not the exhaust tips? Or are the tips lower than the muffler? Thanks again...


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

e46fest said:


> Muffler, right, not the exhaust tips? Or are the tips lower than the muffler? Thanks again...


The tips are lower than the muffler, as you'll notice from the pics:


----------



## JetBlack330 (Feb 15, 2003)

Is anybody running the Borla on a 330Ci with Steptronic? I'd like to hear thier comments. I am currently running the UUC TSE2 on my '02 330Ci Step and want to be sure that the Borla does not have the same problems as the TSE2.

Even better, if one of you STEP owners with the Borla live near or around the MD/VA/DC area I would love the opportunity to see/hear it in person.

Thanks!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JetBlack330 said:


> Is anybody running the Borla on a 330Ci with Steptronic? I'd like to hear thier comments. I am currently running the UUC TSE2 on my '02 330Ci Step and want to be sure that the Borla does not have the same problems as the TSE2.
> 
> Even better, if one of you STEP owners with the Borla live near or around the MD/VA/DC area I would love the opportunity to see/hear it in person.
> 
> Thanks!


At this point in time, I believe all 3 Borla cat-backs out in the world are all on manual tranny cars... one 325i, one 330Ci, and one 330i ZHP.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

So is the shipment in? How much?
I ordered the Remus but they're on BO


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

These are now in stock!

Pricing:
MSRP for this system is $899, plus shipping.
Our normal "Sale" price will be $849, plus shipping.
Bimmerfest.com member price $749, plus shipping.
(Special price available for the first batch only - approx. 25 systems - now in stock!)

What is in the box:
-100% T-304 stainless steel 3 pc. cat-back sport exhaust system
-100% stainless hardware and muffler clamps
-Borla baseball cap
-Warranty card

Warranty Info:
BORLA MILLION-MILE WARRANTY, see www.borla.com for more info.

Photo of the entire system is on our site:
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=140084 
(You can also order online here, in the special instructions section put "Bimmerfest.com promo" and we will apply the discount!)

Doug
Turner Motorsport Inc.
800 280-6966


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

dugmar said:


> These are now in stock!
> 
> Pricing:
> MSRP for this system is $899, plus shipping.
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> These are now in stock!


Cool! Do you have flow charts or dyno charts by any chance? :eeps:

Hmm... I didn't get a hat...  :rofl:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

doeboy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Do you know about when they'll be ready to go? I've been approached by a few people already. :eeps:


ok, just curious on the technical side. I see in the pictures above that Borla has two exhaust pipes leading into the muffler from the engine. I know my '02 330i has 2 pipes, but my friend's '99 323i has only one. 
So, I am wondering, if the 325 is upgrade to the 323, would it still have one exhaust pipe or does it actually have 2? Which in this case, Borla is a fantastic choise even for the smaller engines becuase they breathe easier. My friend's 323 has the Remus exhaust and I have to say it sounds nice in comparison to mine.  . But I definitely like the Borla sound. and I HAVE TO hear what it would sound on a 330i.

also, Michael, GREAT review !!! and awsome pictures.

-sorin


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

THe 325 has 2 pipes, like the 330.


----------

